# Wading around Hatteras soundside



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Greetings and salutations. I am renting a house in Hatteras in the middle of May and have entertained the idea that I would like to wade around the sound and fish. It looks fun and something I would like to try. Besides, who doesn't like catching lizard fish.

I have a great pair of Hodgeman waders but my question is will I need them? I am versed in what to wear her in the mountains and foothills in all aspects of our weather. I know what to wear from a pig picking to dining in a diner jacket. I prefer the pigs.

I am more concerned about sun exposure than chilling but I don't want to over or under dress. M waders are stocking foot so I plan on wearing old tennis shoes over them.

What does experience say?

Thanks.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

The wind will determine a lot. So its hard to answer your question as to what will be needed. I know if I had access to a kayak where I would be, in it. Cheap to rent, just a suggestion.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

retired said:


> The wind will determine a lot. So its hard to answer your question as to what will be needed. I know if I had access to a kayak where I would be, in it. Cheap to rent, just a suggestion.


Yeah I'm hauling my kayak down too. Thanks


----------



## Mjkeith13 (May 4, 2021)

yerbyray said:


> Greetings and salutations. I am renting a house in Hatteras in the middle of May and have entertained the idea that I would like to wade around the sound and fish. It looks fun and something I would like to try. Besides, who doesn't like catching lizard fish.
> 
> I have a great pair of Hodgeman waders but my question is will I need them? I am versed in what to wear her in the mountains and foothills in all aspects of our weather. I know what to wear from a pig picking to dining in a diner jacket. I prefer the pigs.
> 
> ...


The wading is great south of the ferry launch. However I’ve never tried in May but should hold some specks and bluefish. Be careful not to step on any rays. Sometimes I bring a thick garden stake and poke ahead of me as I walk. You can go almost a mile out before it’s too deep.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Mjkeith13 said:


> The wading is great south of the ferry launch. However I’ve never tried in May but should hold some specks and bluefish. Be careful not to step on any rays. Sometimes I bring a thick garden stake and poke ahead of me as I walk. You can go almost a mile out before it’s too deep.


Thanks for the info. Yeah I don't want to be the next Steve Irwin.


----------



## hatterasjon (Jan 14, 2021)

yerbyray said:


> Greetings and salutations. I am renting a house in Hatteras in the middle of May and have entertained the idea that I would like to wade around the sound and fish. It looks fun and something I would like to try. Besides, who doesn't like catching lizard fish.
> 
> I have a great pair of Hodgeman waders but my question is will I need them? I am versed in what to wear her in the mountains and foothills in all aspects of our weather. I know what to wear from a pig picking to dining in a diner jacket. I prefer the pigs.
> 
> ...


Go on line and type in " Pamlico Water Temp." Scroll down and you will see average temp for each month . I believe the water temp . in middle of May averages about 71 degrees. These temps are taken down at Hatteras Inlet.


----------



## Von (Apr 26, 2021)

Just a thought but keep in mind there are bull sharks in the sounds and you probably are not going to be the only predator in the neighborhood. If you keep any fish on a stringer or basket it will be like chumming. I’m not a fan of swimming or wading in inlets or brackish water. Kayaks are pretty cheap to rent and you’ll be able to cover a lot more water.

After reading a little more I see you have a kayak. They are fun even if your not fishing.

Von


----------



## Wormwiggler (Sep 21, 2017)

You won't need waders mid may. I usually use my kayak to get to good areas then get out to fish


----------



## hatterasjon (Jan 14, 2021)

Wormwiggler said:


> You won't need waders mid may. I usually use my kayak to get to good areas then get out to fish


Wormwiggler you are so correct on kayak. Or possibly a 12 ' or so plastic boat .I am too old to try a kayak. One of the good areas is go down to say Odens Dock in Hatteras. Go out in the creeks and canals , fish at mouth of canal or creek especially when on an outgoing tide. Fish go up in these places to feed at high tide and move out to deeper water when tide starts dropping . And along marsh grass areas. That is about the only place , places left . Chances of catching anything on ocean side are slim and none.Slim just left town . You won't about these practices from tackle stores because so many of the store employees will not tell you this because they don't want you infriging on the spots where commercial fishermen catch fish . Main reasons are locals are so protectine of their own. Go to web page , " Pamlico Sound Water Temperatures" these temps are taken at Old Frisco pier and Hatteras Inlet .Most fish come in sound when water temp reaches at least 60 degrees or more.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Bull Sharks hang out all Summer long just outside Hatteras Inlet on the other side of the Inlet Bar. Just take your kayak out past the Bar and they may come around to see if the Orange Plastic thingy is edible.

Bull Sharks tend to be under ten feet long in NC waters so I would only worry about them when you are in the water at Dawn or Dusk or after Dark.

More likely you will step on a Stingray. I have been wading around netting bait on the OBX in sketchy areas and I have yet to be eaten by a Shark.

*Most likely of all *is someone will rob your parked car in order to feed their addiction.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies and input. I do plan on hauling down my Bonefide kayak but I was just wanting to try the wading thing too. I always appreciate the feedback from Garboman as well as the others. I'm not too worried about the sharks as I do not keep fish, I don't plan on being the next Steve Irwin and get taken out by a ray. I agree the real threat is the two legged junkies breaking into a vehicle. Thank you again.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Two White Sharks in the Pamlico today. One is off Stumpy Point the other is down South.

These are both immature baby White Sharks, both under 10 feet and around 600-700 pounds or so, so no worries about wading around.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## hatterasjon (Jan 14, 2021)

Garboman said:


> Two White Sharks in the Pamlico today. One is off Stumpy Point the other is down South.
> 
> These are both immature baby White Sharks, both under 10 feet and around 600-700 pounds or so, so no worries about wading around.


Me don't think 600-700 lb. shark is a baby. If I was in the water near one that big I would join poopy pants Biden in sheeeting myself.


----------



## keeter (May 10, 2013)

> Chances of catching anything on ocean side are slim and none.Slim just left town .


Im headed down to Hatteras this weekend to surf fish. Are you talking about surf or yaking?


----------

